
Ask HN: First 10 minutes on new MacOS machine? - chrsstrm
At one point there were one or two great guides being circulated on how to properly set up a new machine (proper user account permissions, critical and suggested system settings, macports vs brew, etc). With the new MacBook Pros now shipping, where is the new updated guide?
======
nhelterbrand
homebrew, caffeine, alfred, and spectacle. I'm not sure what kind of things
you use your computer for, but those 4 are a pretty good start

